# Broadband - again



## Alf (19 Jul 2005)

Yes, sorry. Look away now if you're sick of dumb newbies asking fool questions.  

Right, it's _just possible_ TPTB have come round to the whole broadband idea - subject to BT actually delivering what they claim. [-o< So, having looked about the face of t'Net trying to find an economical, but not _too_ lousy, provider and re-reading all the useful info from the previous threads here I'm tentatively looking at the following:

Pipex Solo 1000, 'cos _in theory_ we might be able to have a 1Mb connection, and because there seems to be an excellent Pipex users site here which would appear to answer most questions before even the best customer support line. I looked at Zen, but with the VAT and set-up charge and all, it was getting too pricy, too quick.

Netgear DG834G router/modem/firewall jobbie. I didn't especially want a wireless one, but it seems to be fairly consistantly well spoken of, and I like the idea of the extra security a router gives as spoken of by you knowledgable folks. Or should I stick with the wirefull one? I sort of like the idea of wireless, except I'm not sure how useful it'd be in a house with 2' thick granite walls... :-k

Anyway, anyone got any definite "No, no, you fool. Don't do _that_" comments? Or am I on a reasonably okay track?

Cheers, Confused of Cornwall :roll:


----------



## Philly (19 Jul 2005)

Hey Alf
No advice on the BB side of things but the Netgear is a great piece of gear!
I also like the Belkin one-about £20 cheaper too!
Not sure I will be able to get used to the thought of you whizzing around the Net though! :wink: :lol: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Alf (19 Jul 2005)

Philly":17klqylt said:


> I also like the Belkin one-about £20 cheaper too!


Any chance of a model number or link...? S'funny though, I had a feeling I got a bad vibe about Belkin from somewhere. :-k Tsk, I've been whizzing about all over the place (slowly :lol: ) so I lose track. :roll:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## mudman (19 Jul 2005)

I've got the Belkin one as well as Belkin wireless adapters for the PCs.
Works well apart from needing the occasional reset although I don't have much else to compare it against.


----------



## Jake (19 Jul 2005)

Have a look at metronet too, they have very flexible packages (so very cheap if you are a surfer rather than a massive filesharing downloader), reliable, and good service. No 24/7 helpline but I haven't found any need to contact one yet, and this is my first home connection.


----------



## wizer (19 Jul 2005)

I can recomend Zen & Nildram - no experience with Pipex tho not heard any horror stories.

I have both netgear and belkin routers and i cant fault either.


----------



## wizer (19 Jul 2005)

Alf":2jfc6hpi said:


> Anyway, anyone got any definite "No, no, you fool. Don't do _that_" comments? Or am I on a reasonably okay track?



seems like your wandering down the right track to me :wink:


----------



## Pete W (19 Jul 2005)

Alf,

I've had a Belkin wireless setup throughout the house and garden for about a year and it's worked flawlessly. Good prices, too.

You might be right to look at wired stuff, though. Everybody lies about the range of wireless - upstairs front to downstairs back is too much in my house with simple brick walls, and when it comes to the garden a single glass door can turn an excellent connection into a marginal one.

As for broadband, I used to use Pipex for dial-up and was very happy with them but switched to BT for broadband when they were the only game in town. I'd go back to Pipex without hesitation if I wanted to swtich suppliers.

Under no circumstances consider Bulldog.


----------



## Mdotflorida (19 Jul 2005)

Hi Alf

I have the Belkin wireless stuff as well and it's really reliable and works well.

I also have a 1Mb Pipex connection. I live right on the distance limit (6k I think ?) from the exchange and I've had no real problems with it. I've had it for over a year now and only on the odd occassion has the connection been dropped.

However, Pipex as you have gathered are not the cheapest around and I would also give serious consideration to their tech support service which isn't great in my opinion. It is not available 24 hours a day (only till 8:30 weekdays), it's not free as far as I know and there have always been long waits (20 mins +) whenevere I've needed to contact them. Also once I called at about 8 pm, waited in the queue till 8:30 whereupon a recorded message said that the support desk was now closed - goodbye !!!!. 30 minutes and the cost of the call wasted.

Will probably get around to trying some other outfit someday but for now Pipex service is pretty good.

Jeff


----------



## Philly (19 Jul 2005)

Try this one Alf..
http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductP ... _Id=187337
Philly


----------



## Freetochat (19 Jul 2005)

I have the netgear router that you mention and it is good. With extensive use by four computers all on wireless and a hardwired printer, no problems. I suppose I have to reset the router about once a month.

As to suppliers, I use Lycos for all my mail and hosting and Bulldog for broadband access at http://www.bulldogbroadband.com. I have been with them for about 18 months after many problems with BT. Again good service.


----------



## Travis Byrne (20 Jul 2005)

Hello

Being from the country and not up on a lot of things, What is broadband?
Is this where a bunch of ladies get together and play musical instruments?

I know this is not productive, but I couldn't resist. :twisted: 

Travis


----------



## Newbie_Neil (20 Jul 2005)

Hi Alf

This site is dedicated to all things broadband. You will find all of the questions that you can think of in one thread or another.

www.adslguide.org

Hope that helps.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Alf (20 Jul 2005)

Philly":7afkbxy5 said:


> Try this one Alf..
> http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductP ... _Id=187337


Ah. Oh. Pricier. 

BTW, presumably manufacturer A's wireless adapter will work okay with manufacturer B's router? Just occurred to me to check that...

Hmm, Metronet. I think I looked at them; now why did I dismiss them? :-k Aaargh, I should have kept notes... :roll: Set up fee maybe? Seems to be more than anyone elses, which seems odd. Must have been something else, I think.

Neil, yep, I've been haunting all such sites, but actually finding what I want to know is a nightmare when you don't know the technical jargon. 8-[

Anyway, thanks for your thoughts so far, chaps. Evidently I'm not totally wide of the mark, which is encouraging anyway.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Les Mahon (20 Jul 2005)

Alf,



> BTW, presumably manufacturer A's wireless adapter will work okay with manufacturer B's router?



Yep - the whole thing is standardised. Just make sure that the numbers and letters match up :roll: 

They will all be 802.11 x (where the x can be different things) usually they will work regardless, ,but a different speeds, i belive nearly everything is now g (IIRC) but you might find some differences on cheaper equipment.

Can't comment on BB as I just drool at all of your prices! it's pretty steep still over here, and in areas of the country equivilent to cornwall, my grandkids would be lucky to be alive when it arrives!

HTH rather than confuses!

Les


----------



## Anonymous (20 Jul 2005)

Hi Alf

I use a wired connectrion on the desktop PCs and a wireless for the laptop.

The hardware I use was very well recommended in tests and reviews and is sold as BT Voyager. 

The laptop has a BT Voyager 1060 PCMCIA adaptor and the desktop uses a BT voyager router (I think 2000 but it is at home and I am not)

This kit worked from day one with no hassle or problems at all - something I never got my Belkin kit to do. Belkin ended up in the bin after months of trying to get it to work[/quote]


----------



## Alf (20 Jul 2005)

Mdotflorida":dsdj2a1q said:


> However, Pipex as you have gathered are not the cheapest around and I would also give serious consideration to their tech support service which isn't great in my opinion.


Done some more reading, now have cold feet about Pipex. :roll: Any views on PlusNet?

Honestly, it's easier choosing which tool to buy next... :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## wizer (20 Jul 2005)

have you looked at EFH?

www.efhbroadband.com/


----------



## tim (20 Jul 2005)

PeteW":9l1wohbm said:


> Under no circumstances consider Bulldog.



Why Pete?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Alf (20 Jul 2005)

WiZeR":2vfvlueh said:


> have you looked at EFH?


I have now. They're rather new to providing their own service though, it seems. As the Old Man puts it "you don't want to pay while they get over their teething troubles". :? 

Tim, a bit about Bulldog.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## froglet (20 Jul 2005)

Buldog have been getting a lot of bad press recently:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/07/20/bulldog_measures/
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/07/20/bulldog_asa/
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/07/18/bulldog_ofcom/
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/07/15/bulldog_logo/
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/07/15/bulldog_ispa/
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/07/14/ispa_bulldog/
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/07/06/bulldog_asa/

Alf I don't personally use PlusNet but I have several friends who do and they are happy with the service.

Graeme


----------



## trevtheturner (20 Jul 2005)

I have used BT Openworld dial-up for a long while, with no problems whatsoever (apart from the slowness, which is obviously common to all on dial-up).

Broadband has recently become available in my area and I am looking at BT Yahoo! (better the devil you know, etc........) together with the BT Voyager 2100 router and the BT Voyager 1050 adaptor. This will be purely for personal use - no business use contemplated. I see that Tony uses the Voyager system (BT broadband as well, Tony?) and is happy with it.

I have often read: "Wouldn't have BT" or "Don't touch BT", etc. And of course similar comments about virtually every other brand - so I understand Alf's dilemma! I am in the same situation.

Is there any specific reason why BT might be considered not as good as the other brands or is it really just a matter of personal choice?

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## aldel (20 Jul 2005)

Alf,

Over the past few years I have installed and set up the internet for a large number of people and so had the benefit of seeing and experiencing the Pros and Cons of a number of different suppliers. The long and short of it is that if you live in a large city then you do have a choice but remember that a large number of suppliers are using either a cable company (telewest in the South West) or are on a BT line. Telewest have no capping but I doubt that you have it where you are. So choose BT. If you do then check the amount of the capping for each tariff (its the total of both up and down traffic). Why go to another company when they are using BT broadband as the underlying supply. If you bust the capping you easily have the option of moving up to the next band. Don't over look that you get virus checking and anti spam with BT Yahoo broadband plus a USB ADSL modem/router which have no bad reports in the computing press.
Please, please do not even consider AOL which PC repairers find a nightmare as it spreads everywhere and is difficult to remove.
You get what you pay for and I have not come across another supplier that is so superior that they stand out as a "must have" others are OK-ish until you have a line problem or require support.
You will always find someone who has had a bad experience with a company but I recommend BT.

Regards, Aldel


----------



## sxlalan (20 Jul 2005)

I used to use PlusNet for dialup a couple of years ago and they were cheap, reliable and had great customer service (now there's a rare combination). Not sure what their broadband package is like though or if they have changed in since I left them (I get BB through work now so didn't need an independent provider)

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Jake (20 Jul 2005)

aldel":365t3m8k said:


> Alf,
> 
> Why go to another company when they are using BT broadband as the underlying supply.l



Because BT's retail packages are overpriced


----------



## beech1948 (20 Jul 2005)

Alf,

I have no idea what you want to spend. If your like me I want it free or below £5 andf I want it now. So much for dreams.

I have had a BT BUSINESS ADSL line now for 4 yrs and recently upgraded to 2Mb bandwidth for free. Contention ration 1:30

Problems: ZERO
Tech issues: 5. All resolved with free tech support 24/7 in less than 20 minutes. Note all tech issues were due to changes in settings caused by other software.

Price £29.99. Its expensive I know BUT it just works. You too can have a business strength ADSL from BT.

I have ignored BT Yahoo as its too restictive for my use due to caps and contention ratio of 1:50.

Despite other groans about Auntie BT I have found them to be supperb and to be recommended. They do after all own the network unlike the rest of the suppliers who are just virtual network suppliers.

regards

Alan


----------



## tim (20 Jul 2005)

Alan

The only prob with your BT Business suggestion is the fact that you also need to have an existing BT business line.

If you don't, then you are required to convert to BT business before following this route. I was going to go this way until I read that bit in their T&Cs.

I'm most likely going to use Zen.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Alf (20 Jul 2005)

Jake":t4l59cs2 said:


> aldel":t4l59cs2 said:
> 
> 
> > Why go to another company when they are using BT broadband as the underlying supply.l
> ...


Wot he said.  The vibe I'm getting on BT is they're great for business, but not so hot for residential - which is what I am. And nope, we don't have cable out here in the sticks, and I've suffered under AOHell when I first went online so I know to steer clear of them. :shock: Ach, I'm coming round to the idea of just sticking a pin in a list and seeing which I hit... :lol: Although I have yet to find anyone saying anything serious against PlusNet, but many, er, _pluses_ for their customer service, so I'm sort of tending towards them now. The irony of all this agonising is in all likelihood it'll turn out the bits of string looped between telegraph poles in these parts won't be up to the task anyway. :roll: As long as I don't get the Maxi equivalent in ISPs... [-o< 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## beech1948 (20 Jul 2005)

tim":e541e0wa said:


> Alan
> 
> The only prob with your BT Business suggestion is the fact that you also need to have an existing BT business line.
> 
> ...



Tim,
I have a second domestic line which I use for my business..there was no compulsion to change to a busines line...but things change I guess...I have not heard this condition from BT.


----------



## tombo (20 Jul 2005)

Alf, 

about 3 years ago i agonised over the choice of provider and after extensive research narrowed my choice to nildram or zen. In the end i picked Nildram and everything was great, but as i had so few problems i started to take that level of service for granted. So when UKonline announced 8mb coming to my area i jumped ship, BIG mistake. Eventually i complained enough and they let me out of the year contract and i have been back with Nildram for about a week..... bliss. Both nildram and zen were on the radar again because over that last 3 years they have consistently been rated well, i think that zen have a slightly better product but nildram are offering a half price 2meg deal if you sign up in july and that swung it for me. I have regularly (1-2 years) had good vibes about plusnet so you are probably ok with them. 

I would also suggest some non obvious things to consider 


What are the payment arrangements many provider charge to your credit card each month. I want to treat my broadband like any other utility so direct debit is important to me 

if you share the connection/pc do you get separate email accounts, if not how are you going to deal with the separation of mail 

do they provide newsgroup access some dont and you cant read the 'wrec' ' great interest to us woodworkers 

do you need a static IP address 
 As to routers i have recommended the netgear to friends & family quite a few times, and none have bit me on the ass so i can say its a good choice. Though i am a bit of a masochist and hard cabled my whole house. When i did it wireless was still 1-2meg and expensive. Even today with 108meg mimo wireless routers available i would do it again but install even more! 

Tom


----------



## llangatwgnedd (20 Jul 2005)

Thank God Im on cable.  

Lot to choose from Alf, lot of Irons down drain if picked wrong ISP.

Best of luck anyway, you want look back at 56k.

SDP


----------



## tim (20 Jul 2005)

Alan

Quote from BT website:
*
Important: to order BT Business Broadband you must have a BT Business phone line. If you
need to change your current phone service to BT Business,* please do this before ordering
broadband. Tell us when you order that you require the line for broadband.

*Associated line installation, rental and call charges will apply.*

I assume they realised it was a better deal for most domestic consumers so this is their way of reducing uptake.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## dedee (21 Jul 2005)

tombo":3hb5xopf said:


> if you share the connection/pc do you get separate email accounts, if not how are you going to deal with the separation of mail



Tom, if one has broadband & is therefore always on line are separate email accounts really necessary? With gmail offering 2GB of email space and even Yahoo offering 1GB do the web based email services make the offer of x number of email accounts offered by broadband ISPs worthless?

Even on my dialup at home I now prefer to use gmail and yahoo rather than download potential dross into my PC with outlook.

Andy


----------



## tombo (21 Jul 2005)

Andy, 

if gmail works for you then thats great, i personally value the control and speed that a pop/smtp gives me over my messages plus i am not a fan of webmail type interfaces. A shared pop account between my wife and myself would be a disaster, we tried that and she deleted all my important tool offers, so in revenge i deleted all her miss selfrige offers :twisted:. Much better now we have separate mail accounts. So far google seem to be acting honorably but as the service is free who knows which way the wind will blow in the future. Finally I am a netscape/mozilla user and know not of this outlook you speak :wink: 

Tom


----------



## dedee (21 Jul 2005)

Tom,

Fair enough. Why are you not a fan of the webmail type interfaces? Is there something I should be aware of? I rather like the security of seeing who a mail is from before downloading it on to my PC which I see as the big advantage of web based mail.

I am by no means a heavy user - probably only about 10 mails a week (+ spam of course).

Andy


----------



## Adam (21 Jul 2005)

tombo":373os3ko said:


> Andy,
> 
> if gmail works for you then thats great, i personally value the control and speed that a pop/smtp gives me over my messagesTom



Interetingly, I find Gmail faster than any other pop/smtp that I've ever come across. This is not the case with other webmails. Also, I find the web interface far more 'intuitive' on gmail than any other email/webmail system I've come across.

I've now given up with a "home" account altogether. I copied in the adress books to gmail, so haven't lost any contacts.

Adam


----------



## cambournepete (21 Jul 2005)

If you're worried about downloading dross emails then use something like mailwasher. I use it to blacklist all the spammers and it only downloads a little of the text of an email so you can see what it's about if you want, allowing you to download just those you want and delete those you don't want from the server without ever downloading any dodgy pictures and attachments to your PC. You have to turn off the automatic checking in outlook or whatever, but so what. It can wash multiple accounts as well, which is really useful. It's also reasonably cheap.

Highly recommended.

Pete

(edited to make a little clearer)


----------



## tombo (21 Jul 2005)

Andy, 

web interfaces have certainly gotten better over the years, i'm using one now to compose this message. But it does not compare the rich environment that my mail client gives me in terms of managing attachments, spell checking, filtering formatting and use of screen real estate. I cant help that it bugs me for a 2 line message i may have to download a couple of hundred kilobytes, i know i must be getting old i still think in terms of a 9600 baud modem. 

Tom


----------



## Chris Knight (21 Jul 2005)

Tom,
Don't be so sure. PM me your email address and I will send you a Google invite -- try it!


----------



## tombo (21 Jul 2005)

chris,

well i suppose, what have i got to lose... you have mail 

Tom


----------



## tim (22 Jul 2005)

Well I've finally ordered broadband.  

I went for Zen and the 1MB option. Straight talking guy, no bs at all. When I queried the price of some of their accessories vs other sources, he said that I should use the cheaper source.

Its a month by month contract. I'll let you know how I get on.

Techy question: I am going to get the Netgear 834G wireless router so that my wife can use her wifi laptop. It also comes with Ethernet cables so am I right in assuming that I can just plug that into my desktop rather than having to use a new wireless card. Do I need an adaptor for this?

Also can anyone recommend a reasonably priced microfilter?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## wizer (22 Jul 2005)

yes u can plug the desktop in using a normal rj45 network cable. Do you have a network card in your PC? Most PC's now have them.

As for microfilter. You can pick them up on ebay for next to nothing. Infact I am sure the router will come with one.


----------



## tim (22 Jul 2005)

WiZeR":27e585gf said:


> Do you have a network card in your PC



How can I tell?

Also is the cable you mentioned the same as the Ethernet one.

God, I really know very little about this!   

Cheers

Tim


----------



## wizer (22 Jul 2005)

yes ethernet/rj45 its all the same

network card sockets look like modem sockets only slightly larger


----------



## Chris Knight (22 Jul 2005)

I may well be wrong but I thought RJ45 was the Bell telephone standard socket (i.e typical US socket) The ethernet sockets are different surely?


----------



## wizer (22 Jul 2005)

Telephone is RJ11

RJ45 aka Ethernet aka UTP aka CaT5e/CaT6, etc, etc


----------



## Chris Knight (22 Jul 2005)

Thanks - I knew I wasn't sure!


----------



## Jake (22 Jul 2005)

RJ11 is US telephone. UK is a BT431A, no less.


----------



## tombo (22 Jul 2005)

some lesser know facts about rj45 and rj11. 

Ethernet uses the rj45 plug and UTP cable standard which has 8 wires/contacts, though the ethernet signal only uses 4 wires 2 to transmit and 2 to receive pins 1, 2, 3 and 6. The other 4 wires are unused. You may think it odd to waste 4 wires but other network technologies also use the standard cat5/rj45 type cabling and utilise the 4 pairs in different configurations. Therefore cat5/rj45 is a standard universal system. 

useful as it is rj45 is a bit large and clunky to use on a phone though some do, you can think of an rj11 as a scaled down 4 wire version of an rj45. 
At a stretch an rj11 plug will work in a rj45 socket and it will just use the middle 4 wires. I have also cut the sides off an rj45 plug to make a rj11 patch cable  

tom


----------



## tim (23 Jul 2005)

And the learning is:

If you want a clear and helpful answer, don't ask a techy!

Flipping heck, guys! Will it fit or won't it? and what about the network card - can I tell by a search?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## trevtheturner (23 Jul 2005)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wizer (23 Jul 2005)

WiZeR":395rnx78 said:


> network card sockets look like modem sockets only slightly larger


----------



## Johnboy (23 Jul 2005)

Tim, open "my computer" then "control panel" then "system" then click on the "hardware" tab this will open a window that lists all the disk drives , video cards etc installed on your PC. Look for "network adaptors", if you have one installed it will be listed.

John


----------



## tim (24 Jul 2005)

Thanks Johnboy. Looks like the one listed is : Intel PRO/ 100VE Network connection. Is that it or is that a driver for a card?

Also re microfilters, some cost £0.50 and some a tenner. Can anyone explain the difference please and if anyone has a recommendation I'd be grateful. I need three.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Johnboy (24 Jul 2005)

That will be the card Tim. As a double check look for the socket on the back of your PC.

John


----------



## mr (24 Jul 2005)

tim":3a6i3m5p said:


> Also re microfilters, some cost £0.50 and some a tenner. Can anyone explain the difference please and if anyone has a recommendation I'd be grateful. I need three.



DO you really need three? Do you really need any? You only need to use microfilters where you intend to use a telephone at the same time as the broadband connection. Another thought that occurs to me is that if you really do need three this suggests that youre planning on having three routers in different places around the building. If thats the case it would be a much cheaper option to have one wireless router and cards as appropriate. As to the difference between the filters youve looked at there probably isnt any but without the specs of each no one can tell you if there is.


----------



## tim (24 Jul 2005)

We have three phones in the house.

I thought that a filter would be needed at all of these points so that if the broadband connection is being used and the phone rings, any one of the phones could be used.

I don't want to have to go and answer the only phone in the house which has a filter ie the one in the study because its about as far away from the main parts of the house where we would normally be. 

Have I misunderstood how this works? Highly likely I might add.

The microsfilter specs weren't included because they aren't all specified. I just did a microfilter search on Amazon.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## mr (24 Jul 2005)

Hi Tim 
As for the specs of the ones youve looked at I would hazard a guess that theres no difference other than price. Have a look at the solwise site for prices and variations as well as advice on whats required. www.solwise.co.uk


----------



## Jake (24 Jul 2005)

You can either have the filter dongles hanging off every point where you have a telephone, or have a filter faceplate at the point of entry, which splits the ADSL from the telephone, leaving the telephone on the existing wiring and giving you an ADSL plug for your router. Depends where you want your router.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Jul 2005)

Hi guys you can only have a maximum of 4 filters on your broadband line


----------



## Waka (25 Jul 2005)

Tim

Like you I have 3 phone points in the house and have put a filter in each one as instructed. I got 2 with my router fron Zen and he put in an extra 3 at no cost. That leaves me with two spare, give me your address and I'll send them to you FOC.


----------



## tim (25 Jul 2005)

Waka,

Thats mighty kind of you. PM sent.
Cheers

Tim


----------



## Alf (25 Jul 2005)

Jake":3ao0gtj0 said:


> a filter faceplate at the point of entry, which splits the ADSL from the telephone, leaving the telephone on the existing wiring and giving you an ADSL plug for your router.


Is that one of these Master Faceplate Splitter things here, Jake? Seemed a good idea as we run off the master socket and I have a feeling the fewer things twixt the pipe and the end user the better on our line. Presumably BT doesn't have to be troubled about it and it can be DIY-ed? Although why I ask, I don't know. TPTB's have gone cold on the idea again... #-o

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Jake (25 Jul 2005)

Yes, that's the type of thing. They can be DIYed, though I'm not sure how legitimately. If the line is marginal I think BT install one anyway, as they are apparently better for extracting every last bit of performance from a given line.


----------



## Alf (25 Jul 2005)

Jake":qxvb5gxq said:


> Yes, that's the type of thing. They can be DIYed, though I'm not sure how legitimately.


Ahhh...



Jake":qxvb5gxq said:


> If the line is marginal I think BT install one anyway, as they are apparently better for extracting every last bit of performance from a given line.


Yeah, I got that impression so I should think there's every chance we'd need one. :roll: Ta muchly.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Sgian Dubh (28 Jul 2005)

Something about broadband wasn't it?

I haven't got a clue what all this techie networking and wireless stuff is, but I do know I hooked up to BT's broadband service about a year ago, and it works fine. 

They sent along a cardboard box with a router thingie and some other bits and bobs so that I could use the internet and make phone calls too-- that was a major reason to move to broadband. I plugged it all in, after following some simple instructions requiring a bit of low tech screwdriver work into the skirting board, and away to go.

No real hassle, and when I've had a problem-- just once I think, a phone call to those helpful BT folks in Bombay (or somewhere like that) had it all sorted in about ten minutes.

I do know this much, my BT Broadband service is a hell of a lot faster than even the system at my work which is supposed to be all singing and all dancing. The BT Yahoo email system is very effective at filtering out spam I've found-- a big plus.

Generally I'm happy with it, even it does cost me about £25 a month, which doesn't seem expensive as I just like to use the darned internet, not tinker with stuff I don't understand, and don't really want to understand. 

I'm like a car driver that's good at driving, but hopeless at fixing the engine, so BT's Broadband service has worked well on the whole. Slainte.


----------



## tim (29 Jul 2005)

Right, I'm sitting looking at all the gear and the line has been enabled. Next time you hear from me I shall hopefully be 40x faster :shock: 

If not, its been nice knowing you all :? 

Cheers

Tim


----------



## mudman (29 Jul 2005)

tim":1lbs9ig9 said:


> Right, I'm sitting looking at all the gear and the line has been enabled. Next time you hear from me I shall hopefully be 40x faster :shock:
> 
> If not, its been nice knowing you all :?
> 
> ...



Hmm, it's gone awfully quiet. :?


----------



## tim (29 Jul 2005)

WOOHOO. Here I am \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ This is the way.

Had some probs in set up (a bluetooth conflict or summat  and had forgotten about the Sky connection needing a filter)

Zen customer service/ technical support are utterly brilliant. Totally unphased by muppetty questions, polite, knowledgeable and quick.

Thanks for all the advice and help esp Waka and his filters (and Mrs Waka for sending them).

Alf, you really should get broadband you know  

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Waka (29 Jul 2005)

Tim":36gr7ki5 said:


> Thanks for all the advice and help esp Waka and his filters (and Mrs Waka for sending them).




Your very welcome.

Come on Alf, join the BB club, you know it makes sense.


----------



## RogerS (29 Jul 2005)

Way to go, Tim. 

Bet you're feeling really chuffed...you should be !!

Cheers

Roger


----------



## Chris Knight (29 Jul 2005)

Great stuff Tim!

BTW unless you want to shop etc via Sky and maybe Sky plus - I am not sure as I just have the ordinary cooking version - you can disconnect the phoneline once you have set up your initial subscription.


----------



## tim (29 Jul 2005)

Chris":h46xj5px said:


> BTW unless you want to shop etc via Sky and maybe Sky plus - I am not sure as I just have the ordinary cooking version - you can disconnect the phoneline once you have set up your initial subscription.



Chris, I think you are right but we do watch box office movies occasionally so I keep it connected for that.

BTW my laptop works all over the house and about 60m down the garden so no fear of stone walls interfering.

I can't believe how good it is. 

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Jake (29 Jul 2005)

Sgian Dubh":3f5m6xfz said:


> Generally I'm happy with it, even it does cost me about £25 a month, which doesn't seem expensive as I just like to use the darned internet, not tinker with stuff I don't understand, and don't really want to understand.
> 
> I'm like a car driver that's good at driving, but hopeless at fixing the engine, so BT's Broadband service has worked well on the whole. Slainte.



Well same here except I pay around £120 a year less for a 2mb service with a different provider.


----------

